# Dell XPS 700 gender mod



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, i am just about 2 buy an xps 700 case from ebay but cant find a motherboard tray! i need a standard atx motherboard tray and back plate as the case is a btx design. i think a removable mobo tray would work best.
can any1 find a atx mobo tray and back plate in the uk?
and also what do u think of the idea? im planing an internal water cooling loop with 2.120 and 1.120 radiators that will expand to 3.120 and 2.120.
thanks
tim


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are older towers, processor still isn't bad, but everything else is dated, need new PSU, case, videcard, and maybe motheerboard as those might be PCI-E 1.0 or not OC well. So really paying $250 - $300 for a QX6700.


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 30, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Those are older towers, processor still isn't bad, but everything else is dated, need new PSU, case, videcard, and maybe motheerboard as those might be PCI-E 1.0 or not OC well. So really paying $250 - $300 for a QX6700.



im planing on just buying the case for £55 including p&p.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ah gotcha, I'm not sure then, just look for the cheapest case with a tray, then use that and fashion it in there?


----------



## TechnoHolic_Tim (Jul 30, 2009)

i think i might just stick with my antec p182 just now, the only case that i want is the lian li armorsuit p-80 and that is out of my budget. any case that is in my budget is 2 small or/and looks bad/no features. ill just hav 2 cut and cram my loop into the antec :S
thanks for the suggestions tho.


----------

